# Dave on Ax Men on the back of Sherrilltree May 2012 catalogue ?



## hiluxxulih (May 3, 2012)

It sure looks like that goof ball Dave on the back of my Sherilltree May 2012 catalogue holding a powergrip lanyard .:msp_confused:


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 3, 2012)

I thought the same thing. And i might buy one of those lanyards


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 3, 2012)

Yea that is a pretty nice looking Lanyard .


----------

